#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται Topcon Data Collector  (FC-1000)

## Geodelta

Data Collector Topcon με εγκατεστημένο το topsurvey πωλείται στην τιμή των 800 ευρώ.

----------

